# My Boy’s First HDT



## thehorsegirl (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't driven ADS style for quite some time, having been concentrating on AMHA shows, but my grandma has been bugging me to put my young gelding to the big wood cart and since I've been looking for an excuse to drive a marathon… Anyway one thing led to another and I ended up taking NV next door to the HDT at Clay Station Horse Park. 

He wasn't too bad in warm up, although he did spend a good bit of time trying to evade the bit. So, I spent the better part of a half-hour doing transitions and figure eights to encourage him to lift his shoulder and come through from behind. Whatever I did must have worked because this is what I ended up with. (Oh ya I need brown gloves, mine must have eloped with the water bucket 




 )






 

Cones and marathon both went smoothly; neither was very hard or long. We did go double clean on cones but I need to work on him jumping all the way through his canter instead of spending all his energy hopping up and down without any bend in his hocks. Unfortunately, he was foot sore by the end of the marathon as they had us going over gravel in several places. As such, I ended up with a few penalties for coming in a minute late (it would have been much more but he flew through the first part of the course so we had quite a bit of wiggle room). 

Over all it was a really fun weekend and our 45.22 training level test ended up being the best dressage score of the day.






 Any comments or suggestions for the turnout would be greatly appreciated!

 

Thanks for letting me share,

Sarah


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah, he looks REALLY nice and you have a very crisp turnout!



What a pleasure to see (and to hear from you again. It's been awhile!)

Leia


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jun 4, 2011)

You guys look great! Way to go!

Angie


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 5, 2011)

You both look awesome!!! Now, if only Princess and I could get to look like that.


----------

